# lump on testicles



## Eggplant

My 3 year old has a lump on his testicles, you can see it but can't feel a lump. I am going to make a gp appt but don't know how long I'll have to wait. Is this normal? I'm really worried - thank you


----------



## nichub

It's impossible for me to comment without seeing it I'm afraid,  the gp is a good option

Sorry I can't be much help, it's so tricky when I need to see them

Nic
Xx


----------



## Eggplant

Right thought I would let you know and might help others.  DS was sent for an ultrasound and it turns out he has undescended testes (well on one side) he has now been referred to see a consultant and will probably need an operation aarrrgghhhhh!!!! But at least it was nothing sinister.


----------



## nichub

Ah, thanks for letting me know 

I hope you get sorted soon, 


Nic
Xx


----------

